# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթ-7. «Վովա Գասպարյան»

## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,

Հայտարարվում է նոր արձակի մրցույթ, մեր բոլորի կողմից սիրված ոստիկանապետի պատվին։ 
Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 10000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով։
Հեղինակներին կտրամադրվի 21 օր՝ հանձնելու իրենց ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին։ Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության՝ Հուլիսի 23, 23։59 Երևանյան ժամանակով։ Մրցույթին կարող են նաև մասնակցել ոչ ակումբցիները։

Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվի լավագույն տասնյակը։ 20 և ավել տարբերակների դեպքում, կընտրվի լավագույն 15-ը։

Պատմվածքները պետք է լինեն նոր՝ չհրապարակված որևէ կայքում կամ բլոգում։
Հեղինակները կմնան գաղտնի, մինչև մրցույթի քվեարկության ավարտին։ Ինքնաբացահայտված հեղինակի պատմվածքը կհեռացվի մրցույթից։


Առաջին տեղ՝ $150.00
Երկրորդ տեղ՝ $100.00
Երրորդ տեղ՝ 50.00

Պամվածքները պետք է ուղարկվեն իմ էլեկտրոնային հասցեի վրա՝ dakopia@gmail.com

----------

Alphaone (03.07.2015), Ariadna (09.07.2015), CactuSoul (26.07.2015), Chuk (04.07.2015), Enna Adoly (03.07.2015), GriFFin (18.07.2015), ivy (03.07.2015), John (03.07.2015), Moonwalker (03.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (03.07.2015), Peace (04.07.2015), Sambitbaba (03.07.2015), Smokie (04.07.2015), Tiger29 (03.07.2015), Հայկօ (03.07.2015), մարդագայլուկ (04.07.2015), մարիօ (03.07.2015), Ներսես_AM (03.07.2015), Նիկեա (03.07.2015), Շինարար (03.07.2015), Վոլտերա (03.07.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

Սա կարո՞ղ եմ դնել պատիս, որ ոչ ակումբցի ընկերներս տեսնեն  :LOL:

----------

Մուշու (03.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Սա կարո՞ղ եմ դնել պատիս, որ ոչ ակումբցի ընկերներս տեսնեն


Հա, իհարկե։)

----------


## Alphaone

Հարց N2  :Smile: 
Մի հեղինակը քանի՞ գործ կարող է ուղարկել:

----------

Մուշու (03.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հարց N2 
> Մի հեղինակը քանի՞ գործ կարող է ուղարկել:


Հա, չեմ նշել, երկուսից ոչ ավել։

----------

Alphaone (04.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Յավաստի աղբյուրներից իմացա որ վովան էլ ա մասնակցելու

----------

Alphaone (04.07.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

> Յավաստի աղբյուրներից իմացա որ վովան էլ ա մասնակցելու


չի հաղթի  :LOL:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Յավաստի աղբյուրներից իմացա որ վովան էլ ա մասնակցելու


Օսիպյանը իրա համար կկարդա կաբինետում։

----------

Alphaone (04.07.2015), Mephistopheles (04.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ի՞նչ անեմ, վարպետ Օնիկին խնդրեմ, որ մի հատ Ցիցերոն ֆոտոշափի Վովայից;

----------


## Դավիթ

:Think: ՀՀ ոստիկանապետ Վլադիմիր Գասպարյանը, որը Բաղրամյան պողոտայում  պարբերաբար արտիստիկ-հուզական կոնտակտի մեջ է մտնում ցուցարարների հետ,  ելույթներ, հայտարարություններ  է անում, «ներսից լրիվ ինքնակառավարվող  վիճակում է, սակայն արտաքուստ նման դրսևորումներ է ունենում»: Լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն ասաց հոգեբան Սամվել  Խուդոյանը:

«Արտիստիզմը ի՞նչ է, ևս ներգործության ձև»,- նշեց հոգեբանը:

Նրա  մասնագիտական հայացքով՝ քանի որ  ՀՀ  ոստիկանապետը նաև շատ ճկուն է, ապա հազիվ թե նա տար  հունիսի 23-ին ցուցարարների նկատմամբ ուժ կիրառելու հրահանգը:

«Ցանկացած շարժում ունի իր պիկը, ճգնաժամը: Իշխանությունները ինչ-որ տեղ փորձեցին ժամանակ շահել` աուդիտ հայտարարելով, քանի որ շարժումը  բռնի ուժից սրվելու էր:Եթե բռնի ուժ չի կիրառվում, չի էլ սրվում: Մեծ քայլ է, երբ ոստիկանապետը նրանց հետ նստած անեկդոտ էր պատմում, ծիծաղում էր: Ճիշտ էր, որ ինքը մտավ ժողովրդի մեջ` բարձր արտիստիզմով: Նրան հաջողվեց «լեզու գտնել» երիտասարդների հետ: Երիտասարդները նույնիսկ երկխոսության էին գնում ոստիկանների հետ»,- ասաց նա:

----------

Alphaone (04.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (04.07.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

> ՀՀ ոստիկանապետ Վլադիմիր Գասպարյանը, որը Բաղրամյան պողոտայում  պարբերաբար արտիստիկ-հուզական կոնտակտի մեջ է մտնում ցուցարարների հետ,  ելույթներ, հայտարարություններ  է անում, «ներսից լրիվ ինքնակառավարվող  վիճակում է, սակայն արտաքուստ նման դրսևորումներ է ունենում»: Լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն ասաց հոգեբան Սամվել  Խուդոյանը:
> 
> «Արտիստիզմը ի՞նչ է, ևս ներգործության ձև»,- նշեց հոգեբանը:
> 
> Նրա  մասնագիտական հայացքով՝ քանի որ  ՀՀ  ոստիկանապետը նաև շատ ճկուն է, ապա հազիվ թե նա տար  հունիսի 23-ին ցուցարարների նկատմամբ ուժ կիրառելու հրահանգը:
> 
> «Ցանկացած շարժում ունի իր պիկը, ճգնաժամը: Իշխանությունները ինչ-որ տեղ փորձեցին ժամանակ շահել` աուդիտ հայտարարելով, քանի որ շարժումը  բռնի ուժից սրվելու էր:Եթե բռնի ուժ չի կիրառվում, չի էլ սրվում: Մեծ քայլ է, երբ ոստիկանապետը նրանց հետ նստած անեկդոտ էր պատմում, ծիծաղում էր: Ճիշտ էր, որ ինքը մտավ ժողովրդի մեջ` բարձր արտիստիզմով: Նրան հաջողվեց «լեզու գտնել» երիտասարդների հետ:* Երիտասարդները նույնիսկ երկխոսության էին գնում ոստիկանների հետ*»,- ասաց նա:


Տպավորեց ))

----------

Դավիթ (04.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ապեր արտիստ ա, արվեստագետ… հմուտ ասմունքող և բանավոր խոսքի մեծ վարպետ

----------

Alphaone (04.07.2015), Ariadna (09.07.2015), Դավիթ (04.07.2015), Նիկեա (06.07.2015)

----------


## Այբ

Իսկ մրցույթի գլխավոր հերոսից՝ Վովայից, հատուկ մրցանակ չի՞ լինելու ․․․դե անհատական բնույթի էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Դավ, գործեր ստացվե՞լ են հեչ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մեկնումեկդ Վովայի անունից գրեք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լսեք, լավն ա…

----------


## Դավիթ

Երկու գործ ա եկել միայն։

----------


## Դավիթ

3 գործ։ Ժող, ուղարկեք, դեռ ժամանակ կա։

----------


## Դավիթ

4 գործ։ Ժամանակ կա դեռ, մի 3-4 հատ էլ չէր խանգարի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 4 գործ։ Ժամանակ կա դեռ, մի 3-4 հատ էլ չէր խանգարի։


ովքեր ե՞ն...

----------


## Դավիթ

> ովքեր ե՞ն...


Հայեր են։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայեր են։


մեր հայերի՞ց...

----------


## Դավիթ

> մեր հայերի՞ց...


Ազգը մի կիսի։)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժող ջան, 4 գործով մրցույթ չեմ կարող սկսել։ Կամ մի 3 հատ պետք ա գա, կամ էլ հետաձգվելու ա 1-2 շաբաթով։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավ, Արփին ու Համբարձումը կարան մասնակցեն... գիտե՞ն սրա մասին...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կամ ասենք Մարինեն, իրան էլ ասեք։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կամ ասենք Մարինեն, իրան էլ ասեք։


Մարինեն բանաստեղծ ա... Վայաչին կարելի ա ասել...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մարինեն բանաստեղծ ա... Վայաչին կարելի ա ասել...


Իսկական բանաստեղծը արձակ էլ կարա գրի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկական բանաստեղծը արձակ էլ կարա գրի։


... բայց չեն գրում...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ... բայց չեն գրում...


Ուրեմն լավ բանաստեղծ չի։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դավ, ժամանակ գտա՝ կգրեմ կուղարկեմ։ Ուզում եմ։
Ի վերջո՝ առաջին օրվանից էդ ամենի մեջ էի։

----------

Դավիթ (23.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն լավ բանաստեղծ չի։


... դե դու որ ասում ես ուրեմն տենց ա...

----------


## Դավիթ

5 հատ կա, բայց երկարացնեմ ժամկետը մինչև Հուլիսի 31։

----------


## Դավիթ

Մեֆ, իրանք գիտեն, ֆեյսի ստատուսը լայքել են։

----------

Mephistopheles (23.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Բա ես էդ 5 հատն արդեն կարդալ եմ ուզում  :Blush:

----------

Դավիթ (23.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բա ես էդ 5 հատն արդեն կարդալ եմ ուզում


5 գործով անե՞նք։

----------


## ivy

> 5 գործով անե՞նք։


Չէ, դե երկարացնել ես ուզում, երկարացրու, հուսով եմ, Գալն էլ դեռ կմասնակցի:
Կդիմանամ մի շաբաթ էլ:

----------

Դավիթ (23.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Կարելի ա մինչև երկուշաբթի։ Ո՞րն ա հարմար։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարելի ա մինչև երկուշաբթի։ Ո՞րն ա հարմար։


Ես կհասցնեմ մինչև երկուշաբթի։

----------

Աթեիստ (23.07.2015), Դավիթ (23.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Օք, դե ուրեմն մինչև երկուշաբթի, 23։59 ձեր ժամով։ Հիմա ֆեյսում էլ կգրեմ։

----------

Գալաթեա (23.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մերսի Դավ ջան :*

----------

Դավիթ (23.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Երկուշաբթի իրիկվանից հենց հինգ օր (քվեարկությունը էդքան ա, չէ՞) ճամփեքին եմ, ընտի՜ր  :Jpit: 
Բայց դե պլանշետը հետս եմ տանում, լավ, մի տեղ ինտերնետ կգտնեմ, կհետևեմ:

----------

Դավիթ (24.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

6 գործ ու դեռ 2 օր ժամանակ կա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 6 գործ ու դեռ 2 օր ժամանակ կա։


7 որ եղավ արդեն ինչ էլ լինի կանեք, չէ՞... 

Դավ, քեզնից ֆբ-ում ID ուզեցի՞ն

----------


## Դավիթ

7 գործ, բայց մի հեղինակը մոռացել ա ֆայլը ուղարկի։)

Մեֆ, ի՞նչ id.

----------


## Դավիթ

Բարի լույս, 18.5 ժամ մնաց։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 7 գործ, բայց մի հեղինակը մոռացել ա ֆայլը ուղարկի։)
> 
> Մեֆ, ի՞նչ id.


ՖԲս բլոք են արել ու այդի են ուզում, սօշըլ, պասպորտ...

----------


## Դավիթ

... :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Մրցույթի համար ունենք 8 պատմվածք: Մի քիչ զբաղված եմ, բայց մի քանի ժամից կտեղադրեմ ստացված գործերը առանձին թեմայում:

----------


## Դավիթ

9:Մեկը չէի նկատել իմեյլիս մեջ:

----------


## Smokie

Ժողովուրդ մի անհամեստ ու երևի աշխարհից կտրված հարց տամ էլի: Արփին, Համբարձումն ու Մարինեն ովքե՞ր են :Blush:

----------

